# Mini and a Error V87



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I have noticed an issue recently with my Mini and my Roamio Pro. If I start the playback of a recording that is still recording, the playback will fail at about the 50 minute mark. By this time, the show has already finished recording. When the playback fails, it says that communication has been interrupted with the Roamio and lists error V87. When this happens, I can immediately start the playback again, although I need to fast forward from the beginning of the show.

Anyone else seeing this or have a resolution?

Thanks,
Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumzy (Apr 27, 2014)

I was having a similar issue with constant dropouts with v87 error. I was able to correct the problem by setting up a static ip address for the Roamio and Mini.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Mumzy said:


> I was having a similar issue with constant dropouts with v87 error. I was able to correct the problem by setting up a static ip address for the Roamio and Mini.


Already have that. And the only time it happens to me is in the above scenario. Start playback of a show that is recording and the recording ends before playback is over.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

We have seen this happen between our two Roamio Pros as well as between a Mini and a Roamio. At some point after the recording on the "host" DVR finishes something happens (garbage collection of some kind perhaps) that causes these errors. Perhaps there is a momentary disruption in the data flow, that the client unit perceives as a communications failure. This was more prevalent before the Summer update - we used to see it when watching delayed on a Mini and a recording finished on the host TiVo. 

We even had a case of the error popping up on the Mini while we were in the Guide with Live TV in a window. In this case, the live TV kept playing despite the on-screen message saying communications had been lost.

It is rare enough that we just live with it, but it is annoying when it happens.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, it basically happens every time I watch a show that is still recording and then finishes recording while I am still watching.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodHomer (Feb 28, 2014)

I went back and forth with TiVo support for several weeks on this issue (V87 errors only when watching a "in progress" recording). I saw this issue on both Ethernet and MoCA, and with different DVRs. They did finally escalate and say they had identified an issue in the system (though they didn't say whether it was a software or hardware issue), but there was no ETA on a resolution, and they closed my support case. So it does sound like they are at least aware of the issue. If you are seeing this issue, please report it and go through their basic troubleshooting so it is eventually escalated to the right folks; hopefully that will put more pressure on them to make fixing the issue a higher priority.


----------



## Time_Slip (Dec 10, 2013)

They will never fix it. I reported it 3x since December 2013. At the very least, they should have the mini automatically reconnect and then play the show from the point of disconnect.


----------



## dbwilbur (Apr 6, 2007)

I am starting to notice the dreaded V87 as well on my mini. A fix cannot come soon enough! It doesn't seem to matter the network interface, it still happens.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

I've used my new Mini just two nights now- had the v87 error too- both times while watching recordings still in progress.

I posted about it here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10278234#post10278234

Would be really great if TiVo finally got serious about this issue as it's been shown to happen on both Ethernet and MoCA networks.
We bought Mini's to get the (generally flawless) TiVo experience in other rooms, not some home-brew type experiment with constant streaming errors.
At this point my $60 Raspberry Pi's stream more reliably than the Mini's...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah I get this error enough to post about it. It seems to happen a few times per week. 

Usually it seems to happen on longer recordings like sports.

IT's especially annoying when it loses your place and you have to fast forward to where you were.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

I ended up relocating the Roamio to where I watch 'recordings in progress' and the Mimi to the location where the Roamio originally was where nobody ever watches 'recordings in progress'. V87 error solved


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I got a few of these errors yesterday again.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

trip1eX said:


> I got a few of these errors yesterday again.


They will continue until TiVo corrects the problem with a firmware update.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't seen a v87 error since I got the 20.4.5 upgrade.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

We haven't seen any of these since 20.4.4.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

*
I have not previously experienced this problem until this morning while watching a show that was recording. It was losing the connection to the Roamio Plus frequently. I am using ethernet. I am going to try rebooting the Mini to see if that resolves the problem. I just wonder what has occurred to caused this problem to now arise when it has been extremely stable for the last two months.*


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I get them regularly. 1 or 2 a day I guess.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I stand corrected, they're back. I'm starting to think it's the Roamio's fault.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

*The reboot has seem to of corrected my issue. No problems since I powered the mini down and back up. Perhaps it was an IP address conflict with another device on my network. *


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I haven't had too many of these errors the past week.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I had 3 last night. Am I the only one still getting these?


----------



## Gymswim (Jul 9, 2015)

Mumzy said:


> I was having a similar issue with constant dropouts with v87 error. I was able to correct the problem by setting up a static ip address for the Roamio and Mini.


How did you set up a static IP address to fix the problem?


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Gymswim said:


> How did you set up a static IP address to fix the problem?


You can set up your router to assign a specific IP address to devices based on their MAC address. It is generally referred to as Reserved DHCP Addressing.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wmblanken (Aug 5, 2007)

Thought I would add on to this thread as I am currently troubleshooting this issue and wanted to share what I am doing. Hopefully this will help others and if anyone has additional suggestions, please add.

My setup:
- Tivo plus
- Two tivo minis connected via MOCA network
- Verizon FIOS TV and Internet

Problem:
Intermittent v87 errors. Importantly, this does not happen only when watching a show that is being recorded as others have indicated. It has always occurred when watching live tv (on either mini, I get the error on both TVs with minis).

What I have done:
- Rebooted, powered down everything on the network multiple times. This includes the TIVOS, FIOS routers, etc
- Static IP addresses for both minis and Roamio. Seemed to reduce the frequency of the errors, but the v87 still happens. 
- Switched COAX splitter. At this point, I just took out a 1 GHZ splitter and replaced it with another 1 GHZ that I had handy...just to eliminate that as a potential cause.

What I Am Doing Next:

- Purchased this splitter with a higher GHZ rating.
https://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HOL-GHS-8PRO-M
- Purchased a POE

I will get these in a couple of days and report back on results.

One question, I set up the static IPs via the TIVO network settings menus, not directly on the router. Does this make a difference?


----------



## wmblanken (Aug 5, 2007)

As described in this post
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512363

I will be sending back to POE and new splitter that I ordered since I don't think I need them.


----------

